# RV can now read his thermostat



## seamuswildflower (Apr 2, 2011)

I have this friend RV who owns a junk yard and a car lot. He could not recognize me from 3 feet. I brought him some raw honey and told him to put it in his eye at night just before he goes to sleep. He said it burned for a few minutes but it helped. 4 months go by a I pull up to his shop and I see him looking my way to recognize me from 20 feet. The I wrote my first Apitherapy "prescription". One 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt in 6 ounces of distilled water (this matches the salinity of your tears) then add 6 ounces of raw honey. Put in an eye cup and put over your eye for 2 minutes while you thrash you eye around in the solution. Leave it in overnight.
Two weeks go by and I show up at his shop again? He calls me into his office and says in a very low voice "Jim before you wrote that prescription I could not read that", pointing to his thermostat, "it reads 75 degrees". The reason for the soft voice? All the guys who work for him still think he is blind???
Be careful, the side effects are clear vision!!!!!


----------



## blugarden (Sep 11, 2018)

What a really nice story. Glad it worked on your friend. I might recommend the method to my relatives though I'm not sure if they'll be comfortable to give it a try.


----------

